# Is this just molting?



## budgieladymommy (Dec 12, 2016)

*Lemon Lime Twist - Lost a Tail Feather*

So we found a long feather at the bottom of the Play Ground today. It was yellow so it had to belong to Lemon Lime Twist. Come to find out it looks like it came from her tail. Now it looks like she has 2 tails. 2 short tails. And They don't look very good either. I am hoping it's ok. There was no blood, and she seems to be acting ok. I am adding a picture of her tail can you guys let me know what you think?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's perfectly normal and not a cause for concern, budgies will naturally moult their tail feathers.
Your Lemon Lime Twist really doesn't have two tails, one full tail is made up of multiple tail feathers (primary, secondary, tertiary). 
At this point your budgie doesn't have the main tail feathers (two biggest ones) and in a few weeks time she will grow new ones.


----------



## budgieladymommy (Dec 12, 2016)

*Thanks*

Will she still be able to fly around ok?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, that shouldn't hinder her ability fly and navigate well across the room.


----------



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

I tend to collect my babies tails feathers, I gave a few to My friend to use to make a dream catcher xx


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As it appears you are relatively new to owning budgies, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

We encourage all members to make use of the resources already available on the forum. You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them. :thumbsup:

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

:wave:*


----------



## budgieladymommy (Dec 12, 2016)

I posted a week ago about Lemon Lime Twist loosing her tail feather. Since then the only feathers I have found at the bottom of her cage have been her cage mates Cloudy Sky who is white, but not a lot of them just a few. While placing her back in her home this evening I took the below picture of her head. I am not sure if it is molting or something else.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Melissa, 

I'm not seeing any cause for concern  

Moulting can very considerably in appearance; very light moulting happens almost every few days where feathers are replaced as needed. Usually it is hardly noticeable, with only one or two feathers missing and the overall feathering of the body remaining smooth. 

Heavier moulting appears quite differently, with visible pin feathers and a disheveled appearance of the bird as many feathers are lost, and consequently, replaced. 

There's nothing to worry about--your Lemon Lime Twist is just fine


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Melissa,

I've merged your two threads regarding Lemon Lime Twist's molt.

I agree with Star. The molt looks entirely normal.

Please be sure to read the information in the stickies and Budgie Articles. 

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html*


----------

